# Puerto Morelos



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

Any recs on charters to jig and pop for tuna?


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

I never had any luck on yft over there we have caught a few bft but never in any numbers. But we only trolling ballyhoo.


----------

